# Had a Grayco contractor gun fail in a unusual way.



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

IT developed a leak in the casting about a 1/2" back from where the threads for the tip guard stop, at the top seam castings seam line. A first for me and everyone else that I have talk to includeing the Grayco's rep. Working through the warranty right now.


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

Chinese forging is not what it used to be. Graco might be importing more and more products from China, assembling them in the USA and calling it Made in the USA.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

The new one the forging line was polished out. Where the old one you could see the line. 
David


----------



## CRS (Apr 13, 2013)

Graco guns are not what they used to be. I have noticed many people in my area switching to the Titan guns


----------



## clermontpainting (Feb 25, 2013)

I don't feel any manufacturer makes them as they used to with China involved.


----------



## Jtpaintalot (May 4, 2011)

Graco 's contractor guns are good for about a year of reg use and then they start leaking and falling apart. Use to be awesome, been ****ty for at least 5 years now from my experience .. I switched to titan guns.. They r a bit better. I'd like to upgrade to a better gun actually .. Thought about the graco silver guns but wonder if they r much better?


----------

